# Near-record Trout nabbed at Diamond lake



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This fish was caught on May 26 at Diamond lake by the fellow in the topic Description. The record for the lake is 12 1/2 lbs. The fish measured 28 inches and the young man fought the fish for 15 minutes in order to land it.

Diamond Lake is about 1 hour from where I live.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

DAMN! that is one huge rainbow. The biggest I caught was a 15" one, lol.

Mark


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Nice one!









Did he release it?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

awesome









you should go there and try to catch a bigger one, Frank!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

If I caught a fish that big I dont think that I could just release it. I usually catch and release, but for a fish that big I would have to get it mounted or something.

~Dj


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> If I caught a fish that big I dont think that I could just release it. I usually catch and release, but for a fish that big I would have to get it mounted or something.
> 
> ~Dj


 Yep. That baby would be a wallhanger for sure.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

id eat it trout fried with hot sauce mmm mmm good


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Some of my family have caught 12lb trout I think before in Oregon. I didn't know it was a record though


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

In alaska they are bigger but they are salmon lol


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> pcrose Posted on Jun 6 2003, 05:57 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> In alaska they are bigger but they are salmon lol


 Well here's the rub, once these rainbows head to sea, they become another species; _steelhead_. pcrose if you and Kevin show up Saturday early morning (8 a.m.ish) we have free fishing throughout Oregon. I intend to hit the rivers, lakes early. Not that I don't have a fishing license. I do, its lifetime.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

great info frank


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

yeah u ought to go slamon or tuna fishing, I have been fishing for some latge stuff in my days, tarpon, sail fish, marlin, barracuda, sharks, sturgeon, walleye, and so on. Got to love goin steelhead fishing with lead core line and catch them trolling and realing in 250 yards of lead core line, talk about an arm killer.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Bcollins111900 Posted on Jun 6 2003, 03:28 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> yeah u ought to go slamon or tuna fishing, I have been fishing for some latge stuff in my days, tarpon, sail fish, marlin, barracuda, sharks, sturgeon, walleye, and so on. Got to love goin steelhead fishing with lead core line and catch them trolling and realing in 250 yards of lead core line, talk about an arm killer.


Been there done that. Used to go deep sea fishing along the Catalina Islands, but since I suffered two auto accidents a few years back, my equilibrium is destroyed in my inner ear. So I suffer from motion sickness. Not even pills or patches has been able to cure it, so I have to be satified with shore fishing. I hate it, but do the best I can.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

If you mean this saturday kev has class and then we have to head to my cousins grad party and then mine as well on sunday. Thanks for the invite though and I want to go deepsea fishing someday. We will all go fishing someday


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

went deepsea fishing in march caught like 26 fish in three hours we caught mahi mahi (spelling) king mackeral tuna and some others i forget im get the king mackeral mounted it was awsome we came across a school of mahi mahi and were pulling them in like crazy like we drop the line they were on it no joke it was an aswome experience


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

oh ya and it was in key west florida


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

dead golfish said:


> went deepsea fishing in march caught like 26 fish in three hours we caught mahi mahi (spelling) king mackeral tuna and some others i forget im get the king mackeral mounted it was awsome we came across a school of mahi mahi and were pulling them in like crazy like we drop the line they were on it no joke it was an aswome experience


 that musta been fun as hell









i would like to do some deep sea fishing.

the most fishing i ever did (on a boat) was out on Lake Erie. i was real young and all we caught was bluegill







. i would like to catch some real monsters some day


----------

